# نبوات الكتاب المقدس بين الحقيقة والخيال ..... ؟؟؟؟



## beshoy+ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

طبعا كلنا واثقين من صحة الكتاب المقدس وليه اثباتات كتير على كده 

بس النهارده حبيت اجيب حاجة جديدة تبين صحته 
وهى 

@@@@ النبوات @@@@

وهل اتحققت ولا لا ......

+++++++
بأذن الله فيه 12 نبوة عن مدن اتنبأ الكتاب المقدس انها هتحصل وحصلت بالفعل 
وهى 

1- صور
2- صيدون
3- السامرة 
4- غزة وأشقلون 
5- موآب وعمون
6- البتراء وأدوم
7- طيبة وممفيس
8- نينوى
9- بابل
10- كورزين وبيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم
11- اتساع أوراشليم 
12- فلسطين 

البحث ده ممتع وموثق بأراء علماء وهحاول بأذن الله اكتب ع قد ما اقدر 
بس محتج اكتر لصلواتك وطبعاً أرائكم الجميلة 

صلوا من اجل ضعفى 

:99::99::99::99::99::99::99:





​


----------



## beshoy+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*أولا تعريف بالنبوَّة :*

 *قدّمت دائرة المعارف البريطانية التعريف الآتي: "السجلات المدوَّنة للنبوَّة العبرية في سفر إشعياء توضّح أن معنى النبوة الأساسي هو الكلمة أو الرسالة الشفوية التي يعلن فيها رسول خاص من اللّه إرادة اللّه. أما العنصر النبوي في التهديد أو المواعيد فهو مشروط باستجابة السامعين (18:1-20)، أو آية  تحدُث في المستقبل (14:7) لأن كل ما يحدث يتمم مقاصد إرادة اللّه". ثم تمضي   دائرة المعارف ذاتها لتقول: "ويضع إشعياء أهمية خاصة على إبراز أوجه الفرق بين آلهة بابل وبين يهوه، في أن يهوه ينفّذ ما سبق أن أنبأ به (3:48). فنبوات الأنبياء هي إعلان لمقاصد اللّه الحي، أكثر منها لمصير الإنسان" (37).

         أما التعريف الكتابي للنبي فهو أنه الشخص الذي يعلن إرادة اللّه، والمستقبل، للشعب، كما يرشده الوحي الإلهي. وعلاوة على أنه ينادي بالقضاء على الخطأ، والدفاع عن الحق والبر، والشهادة لسمو الأخلاق على الطقوس الشكلية، فإن النبوّة وثيقة الارتباط بمقاصد نعمة اللّه من نحو شعبـه (ميخـا 4:5،20:7، إشعياء 3:60، 25:65).* 

*ثانياً : نبوات تحققت ::-*

*@@@1- صُــــور @@@​*
*من أغرب النبوات الكتابية التي تحققت تلك التي وردت عن مدينة صور. وتستعمِل كل كتب الدفاع عن المسيحية هذه النبوة، ولها الحق في ذلك.

وهاك كلمات النبي حزقيال 26:    (592 - 570 ق.م.).

3      لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب: "هأنذا عليكِ يا صور، فأُصعِدُ عليكِ أمما كثيرة، كما يُعلّي البحرُ أمواجه".

4      "فيخربون أسوار صور، ويهدمون أبراجها، وأَسْحِي تُرابَها عنها، وأصيِّرها ضِحَّ الصَّخْرِ".

5      "فتصير مَبْسطاً للشِّباك في البحر، لأني أنا تكلَّمتُ، يقول السيد الرب".

7      لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب: "هأنذا أجلب على صور نبوخذ نصّر ملك بابل من الشمال، ملك الملوك، بخيل وبمركبات وبفرسان، وجماعة وشعب كثير".

8      "فيقتل بناتك في الحقل بالسيف، ويبني عليك معاقل، ويبني عليكِ برجاً، ويقيم عليك مترسة، ويرفع عليك ترساً".

12    "وينهبون ثروتك، ويغنمون تجارتك، ويهدُّون أسوارك، ويهدمون بيوتك البهيجة، ويضعون حجارتك وخشبك وترابك في وسط المياه".

14    "وأصيِّرك كضِحَّ الصخر فتكونين مَبْسَطاً للشِّباك. لا تُبْنَيْن بعد، لأني أنا الرب تكلمتُ" يقول السيد الرب.

21    "أصيِّرك أهوالاً ولا تكونين، وتُطلَبين فلا تُوجَدين بعْدُ إلى الأبد" يقول السيد الرب.

        في هذه النبوة نرى الحقائق الآتية عن مدينة صور:

        1- يخرب الملك نبوخذ نصر، ملك بابل، مدينة صور (آيتا 7،8).

        2- تقوم دول كثيرة على صور (آية 3).

        3- تصير صور صخرة عارية (ضِحّ الصخر) (آية 4).

        4- يبسط الصيادون شباكهم لتجفّ، على موقعها (آيتا 5،14).

        5- يُلقون أنقاضها في الماء (آية 12).

        6- لن تُبنى صور أبداً (آية 14).

        7- لا تُوجد صور بعد إلى الأبد (آية 21).

        والنبوة كما نراها واضحة، وقد تبدو متناقضة، ولكن التاريخ لا تناقض فيه، فلندرس تاريخ صور لنرى كيف تحققت النبوة.

تحقيق النبوة :

        1- توضح نبوة حزقيال (خصوصاً 27:27) أهمية مدينة صور وتجارتها وثروتها. وقد حاصر نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل صور، بعد نبوة حزقيال بثلاث سنوات. وتقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية أنه بعد حصار دام 13 سنة (585 - 573 ق.م.) استسلمت صور للملك نبوخذ نصر الثاني وقبلت شروطه. وفي سنة 538 ق.م. كانت صور وكل فينيقية قد أصبحت تحت السيادة الفارسية (37).

        وعندما اقتحم نبوخذ نصر أبواب صور، وجد المدينة خالية تقريبا، فقد هجرها سكانها بالسفن إلى جزيرة تبعد نصف ميل عن الشاطئ وحصنوا مدينة هناك. وأُخربت صور سنة 573. ولكن المدينة الجديدة في الجزيرة بقيت قوية وعمّرت عدة قرون - (وهكذا تحققت نبوة حزقيال 8:26).

        2- بعد ذلك جاء الاسكندر الأكبر. وتقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية إن الاسكندر الأكبر في حربه ضد فارس، بعد أن هزم داريوس الثالث في موقعة أسوس (333 ق.م.) اتجه جنوباً نحو مصر، داعياً المدن الفينيقية لتفتح له أبوابها حتى لا تستخدم سفن الجيش الفارسي موانيها. ولكن أهل صور رفضوا طلبه، فحاصر الاسكندر مدينتهم. ولما لـم تكن لديه سفن فقد أخرب المدينة الأصلية وألقى بأنقاضها في الماء، جاعلاً منها طريقاً عرضه 60 متراً، وصل به إلى المدينة الجديدة في الجزيرة، وبنى قلاعاً وآلات حرب (37).

        (وهكذا تحققت نبوة حزقيال 12:26).

        أخذ نبوخذ نصر المدينة الأصلية وترك المدينة الجديدة، ولكن الاسكندر أخذ الاثنتين، رغم صعوبة أخذ الثانية المحاطة بالمياه وبالأسوار الحصينة. ومع أن الأسطول الفارسي كان يحميها، إلا أن الاسكندر صنع طريقاً في البحر من أنقاض صور. ولـم يكن هذا الهجوم سهلاً، فقد كان الصوريون يهاجمون العمال الذين يرمون الأنقاض في البحر. فبنى اليونانيون بُرجَين عاليين لحماية العمال. وكان اليونانيون كلما تقدموا في العمل وجدوا البحر يزيد عُمقاً. وأحرق الصوريون الأبراج التي بناها اليونانيون، وعطلوا تقدُّم الغزاة، وعزلوا جزءاً من الجيش عن البقية، وكانت الخسائر جسيمة جداً. ورأى الاسكندر شدة حاجته إلى السفن، فجعل أهل البلاد التي هزمها يساعدونه في صناعة سفن الحرب، فقدَّمَتْ له صيدا وأرفاد وبيبلوس نحو 80 سفينة، وعشراً من رودس، وثلاثاً من سولي ومالوس، وعشراً من ليكية، وواحدة كبيرة من مكدونية، و120 من قبرص (وهكذا تحققت نبوة حزقيال 3:26).

        وعندما حصل الاسكندر على السفن، وتقدَّم بناء الطريق في البحر، عرف أن انتصاره على صور أكيد. وقد كان!

        ولا تزال الطريق التي صنعها الاسكندر موجودة، تربط الجزيرة بالأرض. وبعد حصار دام سبعة شهور سقطت صور، وقتل ثـمانية آلاف من سكانها وبيع ثلاثون ألفاً في سوق العبيد (44). وكان الاسكندر قد تكلّف الكثير في غزو صور، وملأه الحقد على أهلها، فتصرف بكل قسوة لينتقم منهم، فأخرب المدينة تماما عام 332 ق.م: "وقد قامت صور الجديدة من عثارها بعد ذلك، لكنها لـم ترجع أبداً إلى مكانتها في العالـم. والجزء الأكبر من موقع المدينة اليوم صخرة عارية يجفّف عليها الصيادون شباكهم" (44) - (وهكذا تحققت نبوة حزقيال 5:26 و14).

        ولـم يتوقف تاريخ صور بعد الاسكندر، فقد بُنيت وهُدمت عدة مرات ولكنها أُخربت بعد 16 قرناً ولـم تُبْنَ بعد ذلك أبداً!

        3- وبعد ذلك جاء أنتيجونس بعد أن انتصر على بابل، واستولى على المدن الفينيقية، ولكنه قُوبل بمقاومة شديدة من صور. وكانت قد مضت ثـماني عشرة سنة على استيلاء الاسكندر عليها. وحاصر أنتيجونس صور 15 شهراً فسقطت وأخربها. ويرجع تاريخ أنتيجونس إلى سنة 314 ق.م.

        4- وجاءت كارثة أخرى على صور في عهد بطليموس فيلادلفوس (285 ـ 247 ق.م.) الذي بنى ميناء برنيس على البحر الأحمر، وربط مجرى النيل بخليج السويس، فتحوَّل مجرى التجارة إليه، بعد أن كان يمرّ بخليج العقبة إلى ميناء إيلات، ومنها إلى البتراء، ومن ثَمَّ إلى مواني البحر الأبيض المتوسط لتحمله سفن صور. وكانت هذه ضربة قاسية على تجارة صور، إذ خسرت تجارتها لتربحها الإسكندرية.

        5- ولكن المدينة استردت بعض غناها. ويصف زائر للمدينة سنة 1047م حالتها فيقول: "لقد بنوا جزءاً صغيراً من المدينة لا يزيد عن 100  ياردة فقط على صخرة في البحر، أمّا معظم المدينة فيقع فوق المياه. أما الحيطان فمبنية من الحجارة المنحوتة، تغطي الفواصل بينها بالبيتومين ليعزل الماء. وترتفع البيوت إلى خمسة أو ستة طوابق. وهناك نافورات للمياه، والأسواق نظيفة، وعلامات الغِنَى في كل مكان. وهي مدينة مشهورة بثروتها بين كل الموانئ الفينيقيّة. وقد أقاموا "المشهد" عند مدخل المدينة حيث الطنافس الثمينة والثريـات الذهبية والفضية. وهم يجلبون الماء اللازم لهم من الجبل" (45).

        6- وقد استولى المسلمون على المدينة، وحاربهم الصليبيون وأخذوها، ولكن المسلمين استعادوها. ويقول أحد المؤرخين: "بعد أخذ بتولمايس وإخرابها، أرسل السلطان أحد الأمراء مع فرقة من جيشه لأخذ صور، فملأ الرعب قلوب أهلها ففتحوا الأبواب بدون أي مقاومة، فذُبح بعض سكانها وبيع الآخرون عبيداً. وهُدمت المعابد والأسواق، وأُبيد كل شيء بالسيف أو بالحريق" (46).

        وقد عاد المسلمون واستولوا على المدينة عام 1291 وأخربوها تماماً. وقد زار ابن بطوطة خرائب المدينة سنة 1355، وكتب ما ترجمته (عن الانكليزية): "كانت المدينة قبلاً مضرب الأمثال في قوّتها، تغسلها مياه البحر من ثلاثة جوانب. ولـم يبق اليوم سوى آثار من أسوارها ومينائها، مع سلسلة كانت في مدخل الميناء" (47).

        (وهكذا تحققت نبوة حزقيال 14:26).

        وكان بلني الكبير قد كتب يقول: "صور معروفة بأنها أم المدن، لأنها ولدت من حولها مدن لبتس ويوتيكا. وهي تنافس روما وقرطجنة وكادز". ولكن شهرتها اليوم تقوم على أصداف بحرية وصبغة أرجوانية (47).

        (وهكذا تحققت نبوة حزقيال 21:26).

        7- ونعود للوصف الحالي لصور كما تقدمه نينا جدجيان، في كتابها الذي أصدرته دار المشرق ببيروت "صور عبر العصور"، تقول: "لا زال القسم الصيدوني من صور مستعملاً اليوم، وهناك سفن صغيرة للصيد، ولكن فحص الأساس يظهر أعمدة جرانيتية من العصر الروماني استعملها الصليبيون لتدعيم الأسوار. وصار الميناء اليوم ملجأ لسفن الصيد الصغيرة، ومكاناً لتجفيف الشِّباك.. وهناك مدينة اليوم إسمها صور، لكنها ليست صور القديمة، لأنها مبنية على موقع آخر غير صور القديمة. إن صور سيدة البحار ومركز العالـم التجاري لعدة قرون قد انتهت إلى غير رجعة! لقد بسط الصيادون شباكهم على أحجارها    التاريخية العظيمة.. إن أحجار صور توجد اليوم في بيروت وعقرون، ولكن الحفريات أظهرت عظمة هذا الميناء الفينيقي، فإن صور القديمة العظيمة قد سقطت تحت الركام، ولا يوجد منها فوق سطح الأرض سوى بعض الأعمدة المتناثرة وأنقاض برج الكاتدرائية المسيحية. وعندما يتطلع الواحد منا تحت الماء يرى أعمدة الجرانيت الضخمة والأحجار الملقاة في قاع البحر. وحطام صور فوق الماء قليل" (47).

        (وهكذا تحققت نبوة حزقيال 12:26).

ومن هذا نرى بوضوح

     1- أخرب نبوخذ نصر مدينة صور الأصلية القديمة.

        2- قامت أمم كثيرة ضد صور، إذ هاجمتها جيوش بعد جيوش في عصور متوالية، وهو ما ترمي إليه النبوة (3:26-6).

        3- جعل الاسكندر الأكبر المدينة القديمة صخرة عارية رمى حجارتها وخشبها وحتى ترابها في الماء.. لقد صارت صخرة جرداء!

        4- تكررت الإشارة إلى أن الصيادين بسطوا شباكهم على حجارتها لتجف!

        5- رمى الاسكندر الأكبر أنقاض المدينة ليعمل طريقا في الماء!

        وهكذا تحققت حرفياً نبوة حزقيال 12:26 "يهدمون أسوارك، ويهدمون بيوتك البهيجة، ويضعون حجارتك وخشبك وترابك في وسط المياه".

        6- ولـم تقم للمدينة قائمة بعد ذلك! لقد هُدمت مدن كثيرة وأُعيد بناؤها، ولكن يهودياً مسبياً في بابل قال عن صور بأمر من اللّه: "لا تُبْنَيْن بعد" فبقيت صور صخرة جرداء منذ خمسة وعشرين قرناً. وعندما يريـد أحد اليـوم أن يعرف موقع صور، فإنهم يشيرون إلى مكان عارٍ!

        ولا زالت الينابيع التي كانت تروي صور القديمة موجودة، وكلها تصب في البحر! وتعطي نحو عشرة ملايين جالون من الماء يومياً، وتكفي لإعاشة مدينة كبيرة، ومع ذلك فإن صور لـم تُبْنَ! ولكن بعض الصيادين البسطاء يسكنونها اليوم ويبسطون شباكهم في موقعها تحقيقاً للنبوة، ولكنها لـم ترتفع أبداً لمكانتها الأولى.

        ويقول ستونر: "لقد نظر حزقيال إلى صور في أيامه، عظيمة بالغة قمة العظمة، وتنبأ عليها سبع نبوات. وحسب الحكمة البشرية تكون نسبة صحَّة نبواته، لو أنها كانت بالصدفة، فرصة واحدة من 75 مليون فرصة!! ولكن   نبواته كلها تحققت بكل تفاصيلها" (42).*
*

استنوا النبوة التانية @@@ صيدون @@@
صلوا من اجلى ​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا
موضوع رائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## beshoy+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> موضوع رائع
> الرب يباركك



شكرا كتير لمرورك يا جميل
:99::99::99::99::99::99::99:


----------

